# Blue copper marans



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 3 blue copper marans chicks.
All a week old. Two have much long wing feathers and tail feathers with the other having no tail feathers and much shorter wing feathers.
Would I be right in thinking that I have two hens and one cockerel?
Thanks


----------



## eldfort (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, my copper maran is going on 4 months old and I really didn't know until about a month ago. I still keep comparing her with pictures online and praying I'm gonna get me some eggs! Good luck with that! I supposedly bought 7 hens and 1 rooster from a guy who could 
"sex' them and ended up with 5 roos and 3 hens. You just never know!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol. I'm sorry but that's just funny eldfort. It is so hard to tell with certain breeds until they are older. Doesn't help when it takes awhile for the spurs to start growing too so you can't even use that to tell.


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

You probably have 2 girls and a boy, but I would be able to tell better with pictures.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going 2 & 1 the other way.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Really cogburn!!!
Hmm I'm hoping for two hens! Cross fingers


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just going by description, I'm with cogburn. Can you post a picture? Much easier to figure out then.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm away at the moment so they are staying with the grandparents!!
I'll post a picture in a couple of weeks... Actually as they have become a little older the two with long wings and long tails are much bigger than the one without! 
I thought that females had longer wing feathers and tails when they were little.... Maybe that was just wishful thinking....
My cuckoo maran has no tail feathers and short wings and I'm almost positive that he is a cockerel!
Confused.com!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Muranofarms knows their stuff when it comes to this. We'll just go with their thoughts.


----------

